# ZCS holster came in...



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Just recieved my long awaited kydex holster from Zero Concealment Systems. I chose the multi cam pattern. I will do an indepth review once I get more time with it. Ships in 30 days or less and has a ton of options available. Anyway, here are some pics...



















Loaded up...










Very happy so far with the quality and craftmanship.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice. Looking forward to your review..


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Just found out the mag holsters made for my Beretta set up also fit my new Sig P226 mags (perfect fit)... good to know if I choose to make a holster for my Sig.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

That is my next step ( making a kydex holster ) Can you do me a favor, and throw up some links for supplies..Thanks..


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

http://www.knifekits.com/kydex.htm

This is a very popular Kydex company, there are kits that are sold as well. I'll try to find more links for ya.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

high pockets said:


> Echoing the above answer. I purchased a California compliant CZ85 and it came with 2 10 round magazines. I have since purchased 4 16 round magazines and they just snap right in. The CZ 10 rounders are actually made with a shorter metal body and a thicker magazine floor plate to take up the space occupied by the longer magazine.
> 
> In California, in order to be compliant the magazine must be permanently incapable of taking more than 10 rounds. You cannot simply put a spacer inside the magazine, or bend an internal tab so it won't hold more than 10 rounds. It must be permanently modified, in order to be legal.


What VAMarine describes is perfectly legal in NY and is considered to be "a not readily capable of being reversed" modification. In addition to what VAMarine describes, the magazine body is machine-crimped at the level of the 10 rd floorplate to disallow loading of additional rounds if the floorplate were to be removed.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> Kydex Gun Holster and Kydex Knife Sheath Supplies
> 
> This is a very popular Kydex company, there are kits that are sold as well. I'll try to find more links for ya.


Thanks, I have them bookmarked already. I thought they were one of the big players...:mrgreen:


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Just ordered another holster, this time for my Sig P226. Went multi cam front with coyote tan in back.

Got to try my Beretta holster out on the range Sat. Gotta admit, it is a quick drawing holster with positive retention. No marks left on Beretta and no slide wear on finish after an afternoon on a steel course. Very happy thus far.

*NOTE:

My holster had too much retention when I first received it. I did have to use a heat gun to soften the kydex to smooth out the draw. Not a big deal but thought I should mention it. Still ordered another due to amazing price, quality and color options.


----------

